# Selling fleece idea



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Would you all mind telling me what you think of the adopt-a -sheep programs for buying fleece? We will be shearing 19 this spring, 8 will be young sheep with their first year's fleece. Anyway, there is no way I can spin or weave all this and it would be nice to try to cover this years hay costs so I'm thinking of ways that will be a little different than flooding the fiber forums with sale lists. I'm thinking of taking a photo of each sheep, then a close-up of the fleece opened along the side, as well as, info about each like her/his name. So would you be interested in buying a fleece this way? Would this turn you on or off? What info would you like to have? Would you want the fleece washed lightly once? It would reduce weight but then again it would be more work for me and I guess I'd have to charge a little bit more - maybe a trade off there? I haven't ever bought fleece from someone else so I really need all you fiber holics input here. And please be honest - I'd rather you tell me straight. Thanks


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmmmm, what an intriguing idea! Living vivaciously through your shears, as it were, since I can't have woolies here :Bawling:.

Here's what I would want to know: breed (duh), color or variations of colors, age and general condition, avg staple, avg estimated fleece weight (suppose you can't tell that til they shed their coats, tho), and of course, the cost. Eccentricities of the individual would be nice, too .

Personally, I like to spin in the grease so as long as the worst of the ickies are gone, I'm happy with it straight off the sheep - as long as you keep most of the hay bits, too .

I think your idea a great one. I've bought fleece that the buyer said was "good" and "well skirted" but with no pictures, I had to rely on their honesty. Apparently, and who'd have thunk it , "well skirted" and "hardly any VM" are subjective terms because I've gotten some wool that sounds more like Cyndi's poopy Polypay! Luckily, I've also gotten wool this fall/winter that was such high quality, I almost felt like I stole it from the owner!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'd be interested in adopting a fleece, I mean sheep :dance: I would hope you might offer them to us first. We could be a test market for you.

Lack of VM is very important, especially for those of us who don't have pickers  Pictures are good too.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I would be interested in what unique/unusual/wierd things the sheep likes to do. Like does she always have to give you a smooch, have a favorite treat, has a cat/chicken/horse buddy, that kind of stuff. 

Plus all the other stuff Falcon said.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Liese said:


> Would you all mind telling me what you think of the adopt-a -sheep programs for buying fleece? We will be shearing 19 this spring, 8 will be young sheep with their first year's fleece. Anyway, there is no way I can spin or weave all this and it would be nice to try to cover this years hay costs so I'm thinking of ways that will be a little different than flooding the fiber forums with sale lists. I'm thinking of taking a photo of each sheep, then a close-up of the fleece opened along the side, as well as, info about each like her/his name. So would you be interested in buying a fleece this way? Would this turn you on or off? What info would you like to have? Would you want the fleece washed lightly once? It would reduce weight but then again it would be more work for me and I guess I'd have to charge a little bit more - maybe a trade off there? I haven't ever bought fleece from someone else so I really need all you fiber holics input here. And please be honest - I'd rather you tell me straight. Thanks


I corresponded with a lady who did this as a marketing tool to sell her fleece. It was very nice. You got a little photo of the sheep and a couple of letters during the year updating you on how your sheep was doing. As I recall you also got a Christmas card from your sheep (kind of a cute idea). The drawback was that she wanted WAY too much money per sheep - something like $130 as an adoption fee - heart attack. I can't remember what breed of sheep it was..... but it seems like the fleeces averaged around 5 - 6 pounds skirted and that came out to TOO MUCH money for me. 

I really did like the concept of helping feed the sheep and getting to "know" the sheep, etc., but financially, I couldn't have afforded more than say.... $75 MAX, which comes out to $12 - $15 per pound which is even higher than I would normally pay, (cheapskate that I am), but I think I would be willing to go that high for an "adoption" LOL.

Let us know what you have when you get to that point. I am always looking for MORE fiber.... LOL (somebody stop me, please) LOL

donsgal


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it would be a great idea - although probably shipping a sheep, I mean fleece wouild probably be too much for me 

I think it would be funny to also include, when you ship the fleece, a list of what the fleece has been up to - like how many time sit broke into teh vegetable garden or whatever  

The hardest part I would think (becaues I am an organizational nightmare) would be making sure the right person got the right fleece 

nice idea - hope it works

hoggie


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your input! I'd be thrilled if anyone here would like to help me test market this. OKay so take several pics of each sheep, give a detailed bio and talk about their exploits that's not hard since I enjoy being and watching the sheep so much. As for the VM hmmm, don't want to coat because I don't think they would be comfortable - maybe I could coat in the winter next year but they've done pretty well this year being on much grassier pastures. I was thinking of building a screen topped table and really giving the fleeces a good thorough shaking. As for the price of fleece/adoption I had thought about $40-50; would that be fair if the fleeces weigh in at around 5-6 lbs skirted? This would be for Dorset, Jacob, DorsetxJacob and Corriedale. I know that it's hard to comment about price without seeing but just let me know if that seems a reasonable ballpark; Risa has already given me a goal but right now I think for uncoated sheep that's asking too much. In the meantime I'll get taking photos and working on bios - we'll be shearing come March/April. Oh, and Hoggie I think that shipping fleece to you would be covered by lots of regs but I'd be happy to email you pics anyway!


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

There's an Icelandic sheep farm in the southern part of the state that does an adopt a sheep program. Mandy's animals are all spoken for and there's a waiting list. Here's the address to her website Schacht Fleece Farm Mandy is a very sweet lady and I bet if you emailed her she could give you some pointers.

She also does a thing where you can reserve a lamb fleece and then come down on shearing day to pick it up.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for that link Sherrie, very interesting reading about what she is offering and charging. I'm glad I took lots of photos when the lambs were just born last spring- I'll have to start making an album for each.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sherri she is the one in the article in Spin Off, cool  

Leise that sounds like a fair price to me. I assume shipping is on top of that? But you can ship fleece pretty cheaply via USPS. Do you have colored fleeces? I would want a colored fleece for sure.

What fun!!!!! :dance:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

You mean, we'll have our very own FA sheep? What more could a fiberholic dream? (Well, besides having the sheep right along side, of course)

W00t! We'll be a "Fold" in sheep-ality .


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Falcon you are too funny! Yeah, Susan I think I'd have to charge shipping seperate but isn't there a new 1 rate box I've seen mention of? Will have to check into that - forgot that wee detail which is why I've come to the experts!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

HOw about another idea---I heard of people spinning on a 50/50 basis. Half of the finished product stays with the spinner and the other half goes back to the owner.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

(_thinking of the Schacht sheep_: is $20+ lb plus shipping on raw Icelandic a good deal? Seems kinda high. :shrug: )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> (_thinking of the Schacht sheep_: is $20+ lb plus shipping on raw Icelandic a good deal? Seems kinda high. :shrug: )


I think it is way too high. According to their web site


> Yearly shearing weight of Icelandic sheep is 4-7 pounds.


For $110 you get


> entire raw *fall* fleece.


so ... maybe 2-3.5 lb of raw fleece for $110. :nono: so that's more like $31.50 - $55 a lb for raw.

Her roving is $2/oz - that makes her raw - adopt-a-sheep fleece more expensive than her roving.

Kind of puts me off it. 

i bought a beautiful black first shearing icelandic for only $30.00


----------



## flourbug (May 30, 2007)

May I suggest offering the fleece processed into roving too - some of us prefer to avoid that part of sheep to sweater.  Just make it an option and include the cost in the total. 

Also, put an adoption website with pictures of each sheep - give each sheep their own page with all sorts of info, and update it every month or so. Let adoptees pay through paypal for those see it gotta have it moments (though heaven knows no one here ever makes impulse purchases  ).


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh, those are good ideas Flourbug! 

Cyndi, how much fleece did that $30 buy you? 

Carellama, thanks for the suggestion but right now it might be enough just keeping track of the adoptions and keeping up with photos and info. Might try that later tho.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL - I'm getting carried away here  If you could attract people who wer elikely to use the end product for knitting for kids, you could write a kids' book about the happenings in you flock. Kids would think it was so cool, to have a sweater or scarf knitted from Doris the Dorset, or James the Jacob 

Sorry told you I was getting carried away :shrug: 

LOL - hoggie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Liese said:


> Cyndi, how much fleece did that $30 buy you?
> .


Between 2-3 lb - raw, very well skirted, hardly any vm


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for that info Cyndi - $10-15 pp is a bit different then $30-55; maybe her fleeces are exceptional fine tho, since she has a waiting list. Anyway, although I think my sheep have exceptional fleece to go with their exceptional personalities  I'm going to stay realistic!

Hoggie - how are you at children's writing? Watch out I may recruit you! hehe

And I'd llike to thank everyone again for all the thoughts, suggestions and encouragement - I'm going to go and milk the goats and brainstorm!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Liese said:


> Thanks everyone for your input! I'd be thrilled if anyone here would like to help me test market this. OKay so take several pics of each sheep, give a detailed bio and talk about their exploits that's not hard since I enjoy being and watching the sheep so much. As for the VM hmmm, don't want to coat because I don't think they would be comfortable - maybe I could coat in the winter next year but they've done pretty well this year being on much grassier pastures. I was thinking of building a screen topped table and really giving the fleeces a good thorough shaking. As for the price of fleece/adoption I had thought about $40-50; would that be fair if the fleeces weigh in at around 5-6 lbs skirted? This would be for Dorset, Jacob, DorsetxJacob and Corriedale. I know that it's hard to comment about price without seeing but just let me know if that seems a reasonable ballpark; Risa has already given me a goal but right now I think for uncoated sheep that's asking too much. In the meantime I'll get taking photos and working on bios - we'll be shearing come March/April. Oh, and Hoggie I think that shipping fleece to you would be covered by lots of regs but I'd be happy to email you pics anyway!


My thoughts are that you really cannot get much per pound for straight Dorset fleece. It is just not considered a spinners fleece per se. I have spun some up and it is pretty nice but too scratchy for against the skin wear, which is what MOST spinners/knitters/crocheters are looking for. Therefore, you are not going to have the demand and really charging more than $5 a pound for the fleece is a bit much. I'm sure that it would make an excellent saddle blanket felted, as well as good, sturdy outerwear, but that is a whole different market. Just my thoughts.

donsgal


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Had to spend a little time thinking about this and how people perceive different sheeps' fleece. Just recently infact on the [email protected] group a couple of other people spoke about how they love Dorset and Suffolk fleece especially for knitting up socks. But it looks like I should investigate getting micron counts since half my flock is either Dorset or Dorset/Jacob x's. And maybe folks will think that all of them will be this scratchy stuff which is fortunately far from the case. All fall I sold Dorset yarn I spun at the Farmer's Market and everyone commented on how lofty and soft the yarn was. But selling in person and over the internet means I'll have to help people "see" what is fleece is really like. Now I do have a couple of Jacobs whose fleece is as coarse as what we've been told Jacob is but then I have 3 adults and their lambs with fleece that is much softer and while not for baby items would make comfortable knitwear. Usually somewhere in the book or article someone will say there is more variables between individuals than the breeds and after working with the flock I would really agree - every fleece is different, it is so amazing! Will be contacting the gal I bought the Corriedales from - they are not only micron counted but the lab does a objective "comfort factor" too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

donsgal said:


> My thoughts are that you really cannot get much per pound for straight Dorset fleece. It is just not considered a spinners fleece per se. I have spun some up and it is pretty nice but too scratchy for against the skin wear, which is what MOST spinners/knitters/crocheters are looking for. Therefore, you are not going to have the demand and really charging more than $5 a pound for the fleece is a bit much. I'm sure that it would make an excellent saddle blanket felted, as well as good, sturdy outerwear, but that is a whole different market. Just my thoughts.
> 
> donsgal


 :shrug: I love dorset and dorset crosses. I've reserved the same fleece (Clover, a dorset x hampshire) from Winter's Past Farm for the past few years. (This year I reserved Clifford's fleece.)

The Dorset I've spun is wonderfully soft, bouncy and elastic, great for socks and mittens - it doesn't felt too well making it perfect! When I bought Clover's fleece, it was $7 a pound for raw, very well skirted. I see it's down to $4 lb 

Sorry you got a bad sample of dorset, donsgal.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I think this would be a really great idea, especially because every fleece is completely different. Even within the same breed of sheep, each sheep within that breed can have a totally different fleece from the others. You'd really know what you were getting from year to year.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, breeds gain a reputation from the "average" (which is an artificial thing, you know). For instance, I've always heard that Karakul is a carpet-only wool, not really fit for anything except a rugged, stiff, durable rug. Yet the Karakul fleece I purchased on a whim was a beautifully soft, incredibly elastic one that sold as fast as I could spin and ply it!

I've never spun Dorset or Jacob but would be interested in doing so - if nothing else, for the experience alone. Not every skein must be made into something to rub your face all over....... people need other goods, as well, if it comes to it.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> Unfortunately, breeds gain a reputation from the "average" (which is an artificial thing, you know).


That is so true! I once bought a Jacob fleece that was perfectly awful and when I asked around about Jacob in general, most people said..."oh it is a wonderfully soft wool", which was NOT how this fleece was. LOL

I liked spinning the Dorset that I had because it did work up into a very nice, lofty yarn and it was easy to spin (nice long staple). Perhaps I just got an unusually scratchy fleece! I too, read online that Lincoln was mainly used for carpets, but I was gifted with a small sample of Lincoln and it was wonderfully soft! So you have to take into account the variations of individuals.

donsgal


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Liese, maybe you could offer to ship the fleece to the processor of choice, the buyer would of course pay the shipping and the processing fee. Just a thought. Susan


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Susan for your idea - yup, not everyone wants to do the washing and carding.

Well everyone I've got my domain name registered and am now trying to figure our how to set up a web site - ohhh, my achy head! Yesterday we had everyone out wandering so we could put up a better shelter (rain! forecasted) so I was taking pics. It was so funny - either they are too far away or come right up to the camera to see what Mom is doing. My camera doesn't focus at 2" away! I'm going to have to get Bob to pose each and everyone to really get a good overall photo and of course to show what the fleece looks like. I am pleased that how little VM they have right now.
Thanks again for all the thoughts & suggestions. Oh, and if anyone is a web site guru - help!!!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I do business websites. I also spin. I sent you a PM last nite.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese this is going to be so much fun to watch you build this business. Please keep posting your progress and steps along the way. Congratulations and good luck!

Maybe you should join Ravelry where you could promote your business more. I'm not sure what their policy is on advertising but I know shop owners are all over the place there. Ravelry.com It isn't just about knitting either. If you want me to check into it more for you let me know. I'd be happy to find out more if I can.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Liese this is going to be so much fun to watch you build this business. Please keep posting your progress and steps along the way. Congratulations and good luck!
> 
> Maybe you should join Ravelry where you could promote your business more. I'm not sure what their policy is on advertising but I know shop owners are all over the place there. Ravelry.com It isn't just about knitting either. If you want me to check into it more for you let me know. I'd be happy to find out more if I can.


Thank you Susan, I just got the notice this week that I could join - do you know your way around there? I joined a few forums but there is so much to take in!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've learned my way around fairly well. I even formed my own group based on the Golden Compass knits, that is actually what it is called. Are you using the same name as here? I'll add you to my friends. 

I started by checking out the groups my friend were on and checking those out. I joined the ones that looked good to me. The hard part is that there are so many groups that unless you know what to look for you won't know what to look for :shrug: It seems there is a group for every walk of life plus some. I would be happy to explain it to you more over there. I've played with a lot of things. Plus now that you already have your Flickr account you can just link right to that on your profile. I've set up my area pretty well but I don't have it all figured out by any means. The whole place is still a work in progress but everyone seems so nice.

Off to Ravelry to find you there!


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Liese said:


> Thank you Susan, I just got the notice this week that I could join


Me too!! Holy moly, is there a lot to look through there. I joined the group from my area and the spinning knitters, so far. I'm hoping it will motivate me to get my yarn, projects, etc. cataloged.... yeah, right. ;-)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mindy I'll look for you over there too and add you to my friends. If I don't find you look for me. Search people for me, I have the same name there.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

LezlieinCA said:


> I do business websites. I also spin. I sent you a PM last nite.


Sending you back a PM


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone - back with more questions. In the process of writing up copy for the web site and am feeling a little blocked. What would you like to know about the farm you were buying something from? How much of the farmer's philosophy do you want to know - if any. I'm looking for the type of info that you'd like to see right there on page 1. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well, I would like to knw how the animals are raised, how they are treated, what they are fed. Do they have other animal and people friends. I'd like to see lots of pictures of where the sheep hang out.

I know you are vegetarian and mostly organic (right?) I'd emphasis that, and what your personal philosophy is about your animals or all animals for that matter and why you keep them.

That sort of stuff. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts Susan - yesterday I was having a confidence crisis but today - back into the fray!


----------

